# something i found while surfing



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Fixity_(AM-235) i fished there for years and thought it was an old work bardge of some sorts, heres a pic when it was used on the ohio http://www.navsource.org/archives/11/110223501.jpg.also not far up river from there is an old ironclad you cant see it but i thought it was fun to read about http://www.numa.net/expeditions/carondelet.html


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very interesting stuff. Thanks for sharing what you found.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great story and information.Well worth reading and checking out.Some great stories are out there about the Ohio and what occupies the bottom.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Great pic and awesome read.
Talk about a fish attractor, eh?


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

use to have some great times fishing along side the fixity there is a crane ,tug and the fixity.all sitting near or in 50 foot of water


----------

